

Show HN: Happyfinder – A fuzzy file finder like Helm, for the command line - swah
https://github.com/hugows/hf

======
schmooser
Looks similar to fzf[1], which is also written in Go.

[1]: [https://github.com/junegunn/fzf](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf)

------
captbaritone
How does this relate to Pick? [https://robots.thoughtbot.com/announcing-
pick](https://robots.thoughtbot.com/announcing-pick)

~~~
swah
Wow, totally missed that launch...

I think my app is much smaller in scope! Only a file finder..

Some points I noticed: Works on Windows "out-of-the-box", conceptually
simpler, highlights matched chars..

I thought about making it into a framework as well - lets see how much I use
it.

------
HOLYCOWBATMAN
I got excited for a short second [http://helm-engine.org/](http://helm-
engine.org/)

